# agency - What kinds of agency do animals show?



## Lolalibre

Buenas:
¿Alguien sabe cómo se traduce "agency" dentro del campo de la psicología, al español? ¿Agencialidad? Gracias.


----------



## Marxelo

¿En qué contexto?


----------



## el_novato

Contexto, contexto, ...

Deberíamos de realizar una subrutina que requiera contexto en las consultas.

Por lo mientras puedes revisar este "thread".

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=67755

Saludos.


----------



## Lolalibre

Buenas. No puse contexto porque es un término especializado de la psicología y la filosofía. _Aparece muchas veces en el texto que estoy traduciendo. Por ejemplo: "agency" y conciencia son componentes esenciales de la moralidad (ya traduje el resto de la frase) o "What kinds of agency do animals show?"_
Significa: T_he state of being in action or exerting power; "the agency of providence"; "she has free agency", como bien explican en el hilo que me has pasado, novato. Lo que pasa es que no sé bien cuál sería el término equivalente en español y ninguna de las que proponen en ese hilo es especializada. _
_¡Gracias!_


----------



## Marxelo

Bueno, pero el contexto siempre sirve para orientar.
Lo que encuentro es esto:



> *Human agency* is the capacity for human beings to make choices and to impose those choices on the world. It is normally contrasted to natural forces, which are causes involving only unthinking deterministic processes.


http://psychology.wikia.com/wiki/Human_agency

Quizás pueda ayudarte en algo. Parece ser algo parecido a la libertad de acción o al libre albedrío.

Otros textos mencionan agencialidad humana, como sugeriste:



> En este artículo se reflexiona sobre las formas en que diferentes ciencias sociales y humanas han intentado definir las dimensiones de la *agencialidad humana*.


----------



## Lolalibre

Sí, a mí me gusta libre albedrío pero creo que es más técnico agencialidad, aunque no viene en el DRAE. Muchas gracias, Marxelo.


----------



## Cucafera

¿Podría traducirse también como "control"?

Por ejemplo aquí:

Equanimity can enable you to feel better about your self and your sense of *agency* in the world.

La ecuanimidad permite que nos sintamos mejor con nosotros mismos y que tengamos mayor sensación de *control* en el mundo.

¿O creéis que "sensación de *mayor libertad* en el mundo" estaría mejor?

¡Gracias!


----------



## Lolalibre

Cucafera, no es control exactamente pero en esa frase podría traducirse así. desde luego, no es libertad. es el sentido de ser agente (activo, opuesto a pasivo), es decir, de elegir lo que queremos hacer y hacerlo, siendo responsables de nuestras acciones. por ejemplo, se dice que algunos discapacitados psíquicos no son agentes (no tienen agency) porque no son dueños de sus decisiones ni de sus actos. espero que te sirva.


----------



## Cubanboy

(human) agency  - condición / *capacidad* humana.

free agency - capacidad para actuar libremente.


----------



## Cucafera

¡Lolalibre  y Cubanboy, muchas gracias a los dos!


----------



## Marcela

¡Alguien me podría decir si agency es lo contrario a "determined"?
Porque si fuera así, posiblemente lo que significa es que el ser humano es "libre" no está determinado por fuerzas naturales, orgánicas, sociales, etc.


----------



## Cucafera

Hola, Marcela:

Yo creo que, en función del contexto, sí que podría traducirse así...

¡Saludos!


----------



## Marcela

¡Gracias, Cucafera!

De paso, para agregar más información a este hilo, el campo es literatura o, para más precisión: Teoría literaria. Está relacionado con la "agencialidad" del autor y del lector. La autonomía y la responsabilidad que le compete por las acciones que realiza con un objetivo determinado. Se relaciona con si somos o no sujetos activos y decisivos.

"Agencialidad" me suena horrible, pero el ser humano es un animal de costumbre.

Saludos.


----------



## Cucafera

Ufff agencialidad... ¡¡qué mal suena!!! ¿Y "albedrío"?


----------



## k-in-sc

"Albedrío" is free will. "Agency" has more to do with acting, carrying out actions, and not with freedom of choice.


----------



## Dragoman88

La palabra es "voluntad" o "albedrío". Agencialidad es un invento digno de Chespirito.


----------



## k-in-sc

Agency is acting. Will is choosing.


----------



## Edgar Valdebenito

Yo diría que tiene el sentido de voluntad o intención.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Hola,
Aprovecho la actualización de Edgar de este viejo hilo para señalar que como términos "técnicos" en filosofía y psicología se utilizan "*agencia*", "*sentido de agencia*", "*agencia personal*", "*sujeto agente*" o incluso "*agencialidad*", dependiendo de los contextos, en todos los casos haciendo referencia a un sentido (preconsciente) de "yo" como sujeto que actúa. E independientemente de que en algunos casos "agency" pueda precisar una traducción _ad hoc_, como por ejemplo al hablar de "to have free agency" (ya que tener sentido libre de agencia o libre agencialidad tal vez suenen como traducciones un tanto forzadas. Pero solo tal vez).


----------



## molecilla

Hola:

Leyendo el hilo se me ocurre que "agency" podría traducirse también por proactividad, o ser proactivo 
Aqui la definición de la Rae: 

proactivo, va

Del ingl. _proactive,_ creado por oposición a _reactive_ 'reactivo'.

1. adj. Psicol. Que toma activamente el control y decide qué hacer en cada momento, anticipándose a los acontecimientos. Persona, empresa proactiva. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.

2. adj. Psicol. Que implica acción o intervención activa.

por si sirve


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

molecilla said:


> Leyendo el hilo se me ocurre que "agency" podría traducirse también por proactividad, o ser proactivo


Hola molecilla,
Diría que agencia alude a la capacidad de actuar en el mundo de forma independiente y "libre". En tanto que referida al ser humano, no precisa proactividad; la proactividad es característica modal referida a la actuación del sujeto (el sujeto actúa proactivamente) pero no alude a su capacidad inherente (el sujeto es capaz de actuar de forma independiente y libre; el sujeto es agente). Un sujeto no pierde su condición de agente por decidir inhibirse, ceder el control o no actuar; mas al contrario, su decisión podría ser considerada muestra de agencia.


----------



## molecilla

Gracias, ChemaSaltasebes

pero esta definición:  "Que toma activamente el control y decide qué hacer en cada momento" no indica necesariamente movimiento. Inhibirse o no actuar, "in my opinion", no deja de ser una decisión que se toma "activamente"; el hecho de que sea libremente o no, ya es otra cosa.

Aunque es interesante, en cualquier caso


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Sí, entiendo. Aunque para mí la _*decisión activa*_ no es lo mismo que la _*acción proactiva*_  Y más aún; diría que son distintos ambos de la _*capacidad de "decidir activamente", con independencia y libertad*_. 
Cabe señalar también que, para mí al menos, las dos definiciones de "proactivo" que aportas se encuentran indefectiblemente ligadas...


molecilla said:


> Que toma activamente el control / Que implica acción o intervención activa.


... y de ahí mi comentario previo. 
¡Muy interesante en cualquier caso!
¡Saludos!


----------



## Dra. Cole

Bravo Molecilla, me has ayudado un montón. De ahí que el sustantivo, que también existe en la RAE, para agency es proactividad.
Gracias 😍


----------



## k-in-sc

Dra. Cole said:


> Bravo Molecilla, me has ayudado un montón. De ahí que el sustantivo, que también existe en la RAE, para agency es proactividad.
> Gracias 😍


To me, being proactive is getting ahead of a situation, agency is freedom and autonomy to act ... Not the same


----------



## Dra. Cole

En realidad, proactividad es un término psicológico, creo que no tiene denotación de libertad o autonomía, sino de capacidad de respuesta mental. Está bien definido en este diccionario:

WordReference Random House Unabridged Dictionary of American English © 2022
pro•ac•tive  _(prō ak*′*tiv),_adj. 

serving to prepare for, intervene in, or control an expected occurrence or situation, esp. a negative or difficult one;
anticipatoryroactive measures against crime.

 pro-1 + active 1930–35
Collins Concise English Dictionary © HarperCollins Publishers::

*proactive*/prəʊˈæktɪv/adj

tending to initiate change rather than reacting to events
of or denoting a mental process that affects a subsequent process

Otra cosa es si "agency" es sinónimo de proactividad 🙄


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Dra. Cole said:


> Otra cosa es si "agency" es sinónimo de proactividad


Me temo que ambos conceptos no están ni siquiera relacionados entre sí -aunque entiendo por qué pueden parecerlo al revisar sus definiciones. 
Concuerdo con el resumen de k-in-sc en #25; agencia estaría relacionado con el concepto de intencionalidad, mientras que la proactividad lo estaría con el concepto de anticipación.


----------



## iribela

En un boletín de traductores, donde hay un artículo sobre la palabra "agency" y cómo se podría traducir, citan la siguiente explicación: _"Conventionally defined as the capacity to determine and act, agency is attached to an entity—an individual, a collective, or a social structure." (Provoking Agents, edited by Judith K Gardiner). _En el boletín mencionan que les ha parecido apropiada la traducción "capacidad de acción".


----------



## Ballenero

La *autonomía* es un concepto moderno, procedente de la filosofía y, más recientemente, de la psicología, que, en términos generales, expresa la capacidad de cada persona para darse reglas a sí misma o de tomar decisiones sin intervención ni influencias externas.
Wiki.Autonomía.


----------



## Mister Draken

Habría que añadir que nuestro diccionario más antiguo (_Diccionario de autoridades_) incluía la palabra "agencia", y en algo se relaciona a la palabra inglesa:

s. f. El cuidádo, solicitúd y diligéncia que uno pone en los negócios próprios ò ajenos. Lat. _Negotiorum cura._ ARGENS. Maluc. lib. 3. fol. 114. Las _agéncias_ y solicitúdes sirven de poco, quando la fortúna está de contrário semblante. ULLOA, Rom. fol. 211.


----------



## iribela

Según lo que leí para ver matices, autonomía es autogobierno, libertad de actuar con independencia. “Agency”  viene a ser la capacidad de actuar o ejercer el propio poder. Seguramente habrá distinciones mejor articuladas para consultar.


----------

